# Finally Starting My Veiltail Show Line! Firefly x Foxy <3



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I finally got a spawn set up! As some of you may remember I am very into the veiltails and don't think they get enough credit! I am finally setting up a spawn to start my own veiltail line! My long term goal is to develop a blue and orange marble or bi-color veiltail line called Fire'n'Ice bettas. 

Firefly is a blue/orange bi-color veil tail and Foxy is an orange cambodian halfmoon!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good for you that you are breeding veiltail bettas it is true that they don't get enough credit but really they're one of the most beautiful type of betta!
ps nice fish
Also I like the line you are aiming at the line would be beautiful!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I am glad you are breeding again, didn't you stop for a while? I hope your spawn comes out well! Your pair is amazing! I love Firefly's coloring, and Foxy reminds me of my girl who died...


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with this! I love veiltails too. I have a purple one and a blue/green/red one


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

=D i cant wait to see the babies <3 i love veiltails, they dont get enough love in the betta world


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Firefly has a gorgeous bubblenest going!! I'm going to wait one more day before releasing Foxy, she just doesn't seem ready yet! I'll post pictures of the nest soon!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Bubblenest Pictures!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

aww very nice are you planning on selling the fry or keeping them?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll keep the ones I can use to really improve the line, and sell the rest! I already have 2 pet stores that have bought bettas off me in the past (they take fantastic care of their fish) and of course some will be up for sale on here and on aquabid


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i might consider buying one of them maybe and wait do all petstores buy beta's?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

No most of them don't. I just happen to be good friends with the owners of these 2 stores and know that they take fantastic care of their bettas. I would never give my bettas to a pet store if I didn't know the owners and didn't know exactly how the bettas were taken care of!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

how much money do you get from the babies


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I released Foxy, they're currently playing the chasing game which could last awhile! Will update as soon as something exciting happens!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like everything's going well!!!! yaay! Firefly is GORGEOUS!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> <3 i love veiltails, they dont get enough love in the betta world


I know! Most people think of them as the "Normal Fish", but they are my favorite fin types!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish you luck in your breeding! I normally wouldn't want a VT, because HMPK's rock my world, but I might make an exception for your future fry when you sell them :3


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so yeah, Nothing. The bubblenest is gone, she has nooooo interest what-so-ever. I'm going to pull them, recondition and them try again


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Anything new happin?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

awww i hope deside to breed with each other because they're sooo pretty


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think the female was quite ready yet. I'm going to pull them and start a different pair! I have another line I want to attempt too! How do Red/Black/White marbles sound??


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Red/Black/White marbles sound great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

O.O Marbles are the best!
Good luck!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah sounds awesome good luck


----------

